# EZ Bar Weight



## bluecountry (Sep 2, 2011)

There are several ez bars at the gym.
I never can figure out the weights.

Do any of you know how much they weight, 15/17/20/25 pounds?








AND


----------



## alan84 (Sep 2, 2011)

25 lbs


----------



## the_predator (Sep 2, 2011)

Smaller ones are 15pds, bigger are 25pds I believe.


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 2, 2011)

So would the silver kind be 15 or 25?
What about the black?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 2, 2011)

10 pound difference....doesnt matter


----------



## Throgs (Sep 5, 2011)

It absolutely matters.
Sometimes you go in wanting to rep 10 at 65, well if you think the bar is 15 and it turns out to be 25, you are doing 75 and will see much fewer reps.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 5, 2011)

I always thought the 'Olympic' EZ's were 25lbs...


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 5, 2011)

you can look on an equipment vendors site, but i've alway known them to be 35lbs


----------



## gearin up (Sep 5, 2011)

we weighed the olympic easy today at the gym and it was 25


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 5, 2011)

Just weigh it brah. I've seen 'em from 15-30lbs. If it's really awkward to weigh, weigh yourself then weigh yourself again holding it.


----------



## flcrkr (Sep 7, 2011)

olympic  25lbs or atleast that is what i tell myself on heavy preacher curl days to make myself feel better about the weight im curling.


----------



## mlc308 (Sep 7, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I always thought the 'Olympic' EZ's were 25lbs...




they are all 25lbs (olympic)
 and 10 pounds difference on curls and skull crushers wont matter till you are working with over 125 pounds.... lol, just kidding, stay with olympic and it will be 25lbs.


----------

